# Roof vent(fan?)?



## nastynaty (Aug 8, 2016)

So I have been tossing around different ideas on how to keep my van cool(ish), and I think the most bang for my buck(and amps), is a roof vent or van. My question is does anyone have experiences with rv roof vents/fans? Are roof vents effective do they add a noticeable cold draft in the cold?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 8, 2016)

nastynate said:


> So I have been tossing around different ideas on how to keep my van cool(ish), and I think the most bang for my buck(and amps), is a roof vent or van. My question is does anyone have experiences with rv roof vents/fans? Are roof vents effective do they add a noticeable cold draft in the cold?



i don't know about the draft in the cold, but i would probably imagine so. the good part though is all roof fans have an option to open/close, so that shouldn't be a worry.

in all the van research i've done (which is quite a bit) it seems that most van dwellers prefer fans made by the Fantastic Fan company. I have not personally bought one, but everyone seems to think they are the best.

i'd do a search on the www.cheaprvliving.com forums for roof fan and see what you come up with. here's an interesting blog post about the fantastic fans:

http://www.cheaprvliving.com/heatin...ens-2-paint-the-roof-of-your-van-3-buy-a-fan/


----------



## KnowOneGnome (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd second Matt here. If ice isn't an issue you can grab the cool breeze cooler as well. Heard good things about it. 

Not far from homeless here Sadly so looking around at vans myself. Be wife 2 smallish hounds.


----------



## vantramp2016 (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i don't know about the draft in the cold, but i would probably imagine so. the good part though is all roof fans have an option to open/close, so that shouldn't be a worry.
> 
> in all the van research i've done (which is quite a bit) it seems that most van dwellers prefer fans made by the Fantastic Fan company. I have not personally bought one, but everyone seems to think they are the best.
> 
> ...


another option is the maxair fan people like those to because you can run them in the rain and not get wet


----------



## vantramp2016 (Aug 16, 2016)

http://www.airxcel.com/maxxair/products/fans


----------



## ByronMc (Aug 22, 2016)

In my vans, before this one, all of my roof vents leaked! Never did try to fix them though! This one I'm in now, does not have one, and it has a conversion van ceiling! So I'm still not sure about cutting open my roof!
On staying cool, I park in the shade, also have roof racks, with a so called curtain rod attached ! I got two large umbrella canopies & cover the top of the van when needed!
On the inside, I have a portable van, and recharge the battery daily! Also cover up all the windows, so the sun won't bring the heat in!
A vent does work, as heat raises, and the vent lets it out, more so, when there's a vent near the floor!


----------



## nastynaty (Sep 10, 2016)

I ordered received and installed the fan-tastic fan, and boy oh boy was it easy to install and works almost too good. Thank you everyone for the advice.


----------

